# Jpg to eps help!!



## bparker13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Hello! I am in need of some help. Would anyone out there be willing to trace and recreate my jpg logo as an eps file?? It is a relatively easy logo and I don't imagine it would be that hard. PM me if you could do this for me! thanks!


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

bparker13 said:


> Hello! I am in need of some help. Would anyone out there be willing to trace and recreate my jpg logo as an eps file?? It is a relatively easy logo and I don't imagine it would be that hard. PM me if you could do this for me! thanks!



sent ya a message


----------



## mike123456 (Oct 2, 2012)

mike123456 said:


> sent ya a message


says your mailbox is passed quota, wont except messages?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## dlac (Apr 8, 2008)

Please take a moment and stop by my online portfolio at www.art4tees.com and see some of my jpeg to vector.. then send me your logo at [email protected] and Iwill immediatly quote you a price.. probably under $20.00
dlac


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

Can you show us? If its a quickie, I'll do it now.


----------



## bparker13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Ok, It should have uploaded. The one request I do have is if you could do away with the black background and change it to white, then change the white lettering to black. Thanks!!


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Check out vectormagic.com. The software works well.


----------



## nzg (Feb 9, 2008)

All done for you!


----------



## bparker13 (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you Nancy! Looks Great!


----------

